# Class V Guide Schools



## MustacheTheGauley (Feb 16, 2010)

Can you run Class V comfortably? Are you a guide? If yes to both questions. If not, you should work your way up to it. Everyone pays their dues. Or if you are serious about learning you can go to WV in Sept to run the Gauley. Call a river company out there to see if they can make room for you(Class VI is great). Tell them your experience and what you want to accomplish.

Good luck

PS both the Gauley and the New are running currently.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

Kinda like asking for a 5.13 guide school in relation to climbing. Even if such a thing existed, good luck finding a company that will let you take clients down a hairy run without years of experience, and a lot of river miles. Your best bet is to get some gear, and a job at a company that runs easy and some tough stretches. Then volunteer on your days off, and try to get on some harder trips that way. It is unlikely that you will be taking clients down anything high level within the first couple (possibly 5ish) years. I know some guides with 7+ years experience that are just starting to get commercial upper animas trips. Who guides the fun trips usually comes down to seniority and experience, with seniority being more difficult to acquire from what I have seen.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Look for companies that run a lot of commercial class V rafting trips.

The Upper Gauley in WV, Gore Canyon and the Upper Animas in CO, and Cherry Creek in CA come to mind as places to look. 

Most class V guides were first working as commercial class IV guides and then were trained by the most senior guides on running class V. I don't know of any formal Class V Rafting courses. But a company might be willing to create one for you, especially if you can find a few other people to sign up. 

If you're a private boater I'd recommend running lots of different class IV and IV+ runs and choosing harder lines in easier rapids. Once you've done that I'd look for V- sections and rapids to cut my teeth on. By this point you shouldn't need anyone to tell you to hit those sections at lower flows first and to run with other boats. If you haven't already I'd also take a swift water rescue class, and get an outdoor focused first aid certification. If you can find a river salmon course to practice on those can be great for improving your boat handling skills.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Acquire 5,000+ miles of guide experience over more than five years with considerable experience trip leading on Class IV trips. Run the Class V section you plan to guide 20+ times in the type of equipment you plan to use. Check out and try not to fuck up. Treat your Trip Leaders with respect and learn from them. Get smoother every trip. Continue spending cash on WFR and SRT courses - CPR and First Aid don't cut it for the Class V guide. Be ready, professionally ready, for shit to hit the fan. Your level of responsibility has increased from college summer job to elite backcountry guide.

I wouldn't plan on making more than $100 a day and another $100 in tips unless you have a good arrangement or have exceptional skills. It's a part-time job in most of the few places where it's done, and a very competitive one in the places where full-time seasonal work is available. Financially, it's probably not worth the risk. Still, it's better than sitting in an office in Denver.


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I started guiding class IV last summer and wasn't all that sure about class V. Since then I'm starting to get the itch and figured an advanced whitewater guide school would be a sure way to get guiding experience at that level. I figure any school is familiarizing you with water on that particular river stretch only but the experience with 
the feelings and scouting and prep may carry over. I wasn't't sure last summer but it seems like I'm beginning to feel the call.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

New Zealand has guide licensing that I've not seen a peer to anywhere in the US. Not sure what the details are (sponsorship by company, cost, etc?), but the classes are comprehensive, and make the swiftwater classes and licensing processes that I've undertaken here in the US look like a joke. I can connect you with a friend of mine if you're interested in more information on NZ.


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

I recall that there were a few advanced guide schools in Cali, Wilderness Adventures ran one for a while but i think Rodger is out of the river business. Find a company that runs some class 5 where they actually have trips. Easier trips by roads where it is simpler to train and get clients to go. Kern is good example. They have the Forks which is a jewel but it takes a hike in, mules to get the gear in and it costs a pretty penny for the clients. Not allot of trips and the top guides swoop up the work. Kern also has the Thunder Run. Hand full of class 5 rapids, easy drive from base camp and u can get walk ups. Train allot, jump on trips and paddle for guides in week boats. Doing that u can really get on veteran guides good side. Also, you can find good class 5 on the N. Yuba and Burnt Ranch Gorge, Trinity River. If you hang out u will be surprised, your 1st trip might be when allot of people show up or a guide drops.
When I was in NZ it was not too bad guiding. The locals ran me through the ringer, ( made me do 20 training trips on Kaituna before I could guide but did it and was guiding for the season in about 3 weeks.) Go Great Kiwi Whitewater!!! And Camm!! what a cool owner.
Class 5 sounds great but u spend allot of time missing everything, running for your life and praying that u do not put someone on the bus before lunch. Sometimes, I think big water class 4 is where it is at for comm. Guiding. Just my limited prospective.
Cheers


----------



## DIRIGO (Mar 13, 2015)

NORTH COUNTRY RIVERS in Bingham Maine has excellent high intensity training that takes about two weeks where you receive a level one training where you are capable of class four commercial big water guiding, two weeks after that is level two guiding along the class five Penobscot river. I went from zero experience to guiding commercial class five trips in less then a month. I've takin this experience across the country and have not seen a better training anywhere. This place rocks!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

DIRIGO said:


> NORTH COUNTRY RIVERS in Bingham Maine has excellent high intensity training that takes about two weeks where you receive a level one training where you are capable of class four commercial big water guiding, two weeks after that is level two guiding along the class five Penobscot river. I went from zero experience to guiding commercial class five trips in less then a month. I've takin this experience across the country and have not seen a better training anywhere. This place rocks!


Class V commercial guiding in under a month? I call BS on that. I bet they told you it's Class V and it isn't.


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

Seems like commercial outfitters can always be counted on to over-rate the difficulty by a 1/2 to full level above the proper rating. Makes the tourists feel more adventurous, which is really what it is about. 

The guides should know better.


----------

